# Wie muss man eine Enermax LiqFusion 360 aio, richtig reinigen und auffüllen ?



## ingush_zaur (21. Januar 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ich benutze jetzt über 2 Jahre eine Enermax Wasserkühlung. Ich wollte die Wasserkühlung mal reinigen bzw. die Kühlflüssigkeit erneuern. Da sich mein Durchflussanzeiger manchmal nicht mehr dreht und allgemein habe ich gelesen, dass man die Kühlflüssigkeit nach zwei Jahren erneuern sollte .

Was muss ich jetzt dabei genau beachten ? Darf ich es komplett auffüllen das es quasi überläuft? Ich kenne mich leider 0 aus beim sowas und würde mich sehr über jede Hilfe freuen. 

Ich habe bereits Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra Kühlflüssigkeit gekauft.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2022)

Wasserkühlungen haben keine festen "Serviceintervalle". Wenn eine WaKü wirklich dicht ist und gut läuft kann die 10 Jahre rennen ohne dass man irgendwas warten muss.
Bei AiOs ists generell etwas intensiver da die qualitativ einfach eine gute Ecke niedriger als "echte" Waküs liegen. Aber auch hier: so lange alles läuft wie es soll würde ich da nichts aufschrauben wollen, allerhöchstens mal ein paar Millilieter Destwasser nachkippen wenn die AiO sowas vorsieht.
Bedenke abseits des ganzen Marketings, dass diese AiO-Teile einfach Wegwerfkühler sind die nicht wirklich dafür konstruiert sind, zig Jahre zu laufen.



ingush_zaur schrieb:


> Darf ich es komplett auffüllen das es quasi überläuft?


NEIN!
Es muss immer Luft im Kreislauf verbleiben dass sich das Wasser wenn es warm wird irgendwohin ausdehnen kann. Wenn keine Luft im Kreislauf ist und er wird erwärmt wird das System platzen. Genau deswegen gibts ja die Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## Cosmas (22. Januar 2022)

Reinigen dürfte hier das Stichwort sein, nach 2 Jahren sind die normalerweise nicht leerdiffundiert, aber wir reden hier von den Enermax Dreckschleudern und genau das dürfte auch das Problem sein.
Hier wirste vermutlich nämlich die Pumpe zerlegen und reinigen müssen, damit der Spass wieder ordentlich läuft, denn die ver'gunkt' bei den Teilen sehr schnell und das wird teils richtig eklig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC1kzO_gIp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

